# Sophie Rosentreter als MTV-Moderatorin



## BlueLynne (31 Dez. 2009)

habe alle Bilder und Movies wegen technischem Fehler verloren und habe Bilder 'Sophie Rosentreter als MTV-Moderatorin" im Netz nicht mehr finden können.

Hat jemand eine Quelle oder Bilder, die er teilen möchte/könnte ?

Thx


----------



## General (12 Jan. 2010)

Schaue mal hier ob etwas für dich dabei ist http://www.celebboard.net/showthread.php?p=430142#post430142


----------



## BlueLynne (13 Jan. 2010)

blupper schrieb:


> Schaue mal hier ob etwas für dich dabei ist http://www.celebboard.net/showthread.php?p=430142#post430142



:thx: für den Hinweis, aber das ist alles neuer, also später als MTV 

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## BlueLynne (14 Jan. 2010)

BlueLynne schrieb:


> habe alle Bilder und Movies wegen technischem Fehler verloren und habe Bilder 'Sophie Rosentreter als MTV-Moderatorin" im Netz nicht mehr finden können.
> 
> Hat jemand eine Quelle oder Bilder, die er teilen möchte/könnte ?
> 
> Thx



selbst im Netz ein Bild gefunden, aber eben nur eins


----------



## BlueLynne (19 Dez. 2010)

Teil 1 meiner Netzfunde


----------



## Punisher (19 Dez. 2010)

schööööööön


----------



## argus (9 Feb. 2013)

:thumbup: danke für die schöne sophie


----------

